# 1934/35 Monark silver king



## Evan_Mayer (May 23, 2014)

Picked this beauty up last year. Unfortunately she's mostly schwinn, the only original parts are the frame and fork. The previous owner placed it at either 34 or 35. Serial # is 7592, located on the rear dropout. I've also been unable to identify the headbadge, which isn't the typical aluminum ones. Any help is appreciated. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpromo (May 23, 2014)

This is interesting.. the frame itself is indicative of a 1936 bicycle. The headbadge is that of a 1935 as well as the seat clamp collar. I don't know the serial cutoff, but I know of bikes in the 3xxx and 4xxx range that are 1935 frames. So I would call this a very early '36. There is often crossover time for parts as the company makes changes between years so I'd think your bike was made with parts during this crossover period for the next years' model.

1935 was also the only year that Monarks used skiptooth, and the SKs actually had a sweetheart chainring. I wonder if whenever this bike was modified, a 1/2" pitch sweetheart was sought because that was what came on the bike--another 1935 part. Or it could just be because the sweetheart is iconic for classic bikes.


----------



## Evan_Mayer (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info! As far as the chainring goes, it's just an NOS schwinn part. The previous owner(who doesn't want to be known) is a bit of a schwinn nut, and built it from NOS schwinn corvette parts. I'm currently working on finding some correct parts, but she sure does ride nice as she is.


----------



## kenspaceliners (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful bike Evan. As close as the tires are, I'm assuming it has 26x2.125 tires. I'm looking for aluminum forks for my Hex Tube, I bought it as a bare frame. The hunt has began for original parts.
Kenny


----------



## Evan_Mayer (May 24, 2014)

kenspaceliners said:


> Beautiful bike Evan. As close as the tires are, I'm assuming it has 26x2.125 tires. I'm looking for aluminum forks for my Hex Tube, I bought it as a bare frame. The hunt has began for original parts.
> Kenny




Looks like your hunting unicorns. I would either put a normal aluminum silver king fork on there, or a Monark dual springer, which looks similar to what they had.


----------



## monark-man (May 28, 2014)

*headbadge*

hello   headbadge is 1934 could have been put on a 1935. and the frame is not a 1934 .  skiptooth was used on 1934 and 1935.    good luck


----------



## invesions (Jun 1, 2014)

I'd say more towards 35 or 36.  The first year 34 silvers had the cutout windows on the frame where the bars connect.  At least that's my understanding.

Awesome bike! Thanks for sharing pics, I personally like the mix of different parts on it. Especially the wheels and seat.


----------

